# Wolves! --oops



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Report of pack of wolves turned out to be ... a gang of naughty St. Bernards


“The video was shot from a very long distance away and the lighting and shadows made it difficult to determine what type of large, four-legged animals were running near an elk herd.”




www.oregonlive.com


----------

